# Durch Video anschauen 1€ spenden (lassen)



## INU.ID (8. Januar 2012)

Hallo.

Natürlich sind solche Aktionen auch immer Werbung für eine Firma, aber da es einer guten Sache zu Gute kommt, denke ich, kann man hier auch mal eine News darüber bringen. Ab sofort spendet Coke Light* bis zu 250.000€* (pro View 1€) für ein Forschungsprojekt im Bereich Frauen-Herzgesundheit. Die Initiative nennt sich "Hör auf dein Herz".

*Alles was ihr tun müsst ist, das Video unter dem folgenden Link von Anfang bis Ende (142 Sekunden) anzuschauen, mehr nicht.* Coke Light spendet pro komplettem View 1€ an das Forschungsprojekt.

*Zum Video:* *Home | Coke Light* (bis zu Ende schauen!)

Ein Auszug der HP:


> *Frauenherzen ticken anders als die der Männer*. In der Hektik des  Alltags – zwischen Beruf und Familie – wird schnell vergessen, wie  wichtig es ist, sich um das Wohlergehen des Herzens zu kümmern. Doch das  ist dringend notwendig. *Schließlich stellen Herz-Kreislauferkrankungen  die Haupttodesursache bei deutschen Frauen dar*  – 45 Prozent der Frauen  starben 2010 an einer solchen Krankheit. Doch laut einer repräsentativen Forsa-Umfrage  im November 2011 ist ihr Bewusstsein für diese Erkrankungen gering: 69  Prozent der befragten Frauen wissen nicht, dass  Herz-Kreislauferkrankungen die Haupttodesursache deutscher Frauen  darstellen – 62 Prozent der Befragten vermuten Krebs als häufigsten  Todesgrund. Die Hälfte aller Frauen denkt, dass sie ein geringes Risiko  für Herz-Kreislauferkrankungen hat. In der Altersgruppe unter 40 Jahren  glauben das sogar 58 Prozent der Frauen.


HP der Initiative: Die Initiative | Hör auf dein Herz

MFG INU.ID


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Video anschauen und 1€ spenden (lassen)*

So gleichmal 10 Views spendiert, alle PCs/Laptops und Tablets angeschmissen und das Video an


----------



## Veriquitas (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Video anschauen und 1€ spenden (lassen)*

Hab gleich mal mitgemacht .


----------



## Gast1667776202 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Video anschauen und 1€ spenden (lassen)*

Öhm, das ist ja nett "Frauen" Herzgesundheit. Freut mich ja dass hier priorisiert wird, man könnte sonst fast annehmen dass wir alle gleich wichtig wären.


----------



## fac3l3ss (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Video anschauen und 1€ spenden (lassen)*

Ich lasse es im Hintergrund ohne Ton laufen und trinke dabei meine Pepsi. 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Januar 2012)

Die Musik die da läuft ist mal awesome 
@Meai Mimimimimimimi... Du hast das Video offensichtlich nicht verstanden..


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2012)

Ich bin zwar keine Frau, habe also nichts davon....  aber ich mach auch mal mit.


----------



## INU.ID (8. Januar 2012)

@*Meai*: Dann solltest du dich bei Gott beschweren, der Umstand das Männerherzen offensichtlich etwas robuster bzw weniger anfällig sind, ist schließlich "sein" Verdienst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2012)

INU.ID schrieb:


> @*Meai*: Dann solltest du dich bei Gott beschweren, der Umstand das Männerherzen offensichtlich etwas robuster bzw weniger anfällig sind, ist schließlich "sein" Verdienst.


 
Dafür leben Frauen im Durchschnitt länger als Männer. 

So, habe jetzt 15x das Video gestartet, das sollte für den Anfang reichen.


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dafür leben Frauen im Durchschnitt länger als Männer.
> 
> So, habe jetzt 15x das Video gestartet, das sollte für den Anfang reichen.


 Du musst es durchgucken 
Geht von einer IP mehr als 1 mal?


----------



## INU.ID (8. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dafür leben Frauen im Durchschnitt länger als Männer.


 Nun, das empfinden viele Männer vermutlich eher als Segen statt als Fluch.  

@*Wa1lock*: Gute Frage, aber eigentlich geht es ja nur nach Views. Ich habs 2x angeschaut, und jedesmal stand da das jetzt 1€ gespendet wird. o0


----------



## Research (8. Januar 2012)

Warum Mnner zuerst sterben

Video angesehen. Apfelsaft ist was feines.


----------



## Gast1667776202 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Durch Video anschauen 1€ spenden (lassen)*

Naja mich geht das eben doch ein wenig an, dass jetzt schon Geschlechter spezifisch unterschieden wird. Kann mir doch keiner weiß machen, dass uns die Krankheiten ausgegangen sind für die man gleichgeschlechtlich forschen kann oder? Ist doch offensichtlich dass diese ganzen Werbeaktionen (die Brustkrebswerbungen sind ja auch oft riesig. Wer zahlt denn das alles bitte? Das muss ja massig lukrativ sein, sonst würde man nicht so massiv Werbung schalten wollen)
Vielleicht bin ich ja bloß ein Zyniker aber diese Frauenübervorteilung wegen unser Vergangenheit geht schon zu weit.


----------



## INU.ID (8. Januar 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Warum Männer zuerst sterben


 Fazit:


> Männer sterben früher, weil sie es wollen!


 

@Meai: "Frauenübervorteilung"? Jetzt hier bei diesem einen Projekt? Oder was meinst Du? Ich hoffe Du meinst nicht generell, denn dann hast entweder Du etwas verpasst - oder ich. o0


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Januar 2012)

Naja ich denk er meint diese ganzen übertriebenen Feministen Projekte, wie die Frauenquote etc.


----------



## rabe08 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Durch Video anschauen 1€ spenden (lassen)*



Meai schrieb:


> Naja mich geht das eben doch ein wenig an, dass jetzt schon Geschlechter spezifisch unterschieden wird. Kann mir doch keiner weiß machen, dass uns die Krankheiten ausgegangen sind für die man gleichgeschlechtlich forschen kann oder? Ist doch offensichtlich dass diese ganzen Werbeaktionen (die Brustkrebswerbungen sind ja auch oft riesig. Wer zahlt denn das alles bitte? Das muss ja massig lukrativ sein, sonst würde man nicht so massiv Werbung schalten wollen)
> Vielleicht bin ich ja bloß ein Zyniker aber diese Frauenübervorteilung wegen unser Vergangenheit geht schon zu weit.


 
Es ist nun mal Fakt, dass Herzkrankheiten bei Frauen oft (zu) spät erkannt werden, da sie sich anders äußern als bei Männern und viele Ärzte Herz-Kreislauferkrankungen eher bei Männern vermuten.

Es ist genauso wie beim Brustkrebs: Rechtzeitig erkannt und behandelt SPART es dem Gesundheitssystem Geld und rettet leben. Wenn zu spät erkannt, läßt man die Leute auch nicht einfach vor sich hinsterben sondern versucht mit großem intensivmedizinischen die Menschen doch noch zu retten.


----------



## Research (8. Januar 2012)

Frauenquoten in der IT.

Dazu müssen Frauen erst einmal dafür begeistert werden.

Und wenn es um Forschung und Gesundheit steht war die Frau bisher leicht im Nachteil.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2012)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Du musst es durchgucken
> Geht von einer IP mehr als 1 mal?


 
Ich habe diverse Anschlüsse und diverse IPs. 
Bisher 35x gemacht.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Nun, das empfinden viele Männer vermutlich eher als Segen statt als Fluch.



Jop, wenn die Frau vor dem Mann stirbt, verwahrlost der Mann, weil er sich nicht selbst versorgen kann. 
Stirbt der Mann zuerst, blüht die Frau noch mal auf.


----------



## Jack ONeill (8. Januar 2012)

Ich war auch mal so frei mir dem Video, wollen den Frauen ja auch mal was gutes tun

mfg


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (8. Januar 2012)

Ich hab den Frauen auch was Gutes getan.

1 Tower, 2 Notebooks, 3 Handys = 6 Views
6 Views x 2 (durch zwei mal Abspielen) = 12 Views
250.000 / 12 ~ 20.000

Wenn nur 20000 Leute das Gleiche machen müssen wie ich sind die 250.000€ schnell erreicht. Vllt hätten sie lieber 1.000.000 als Zeil nehmen sollen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2012)

Mach doch eine Schleife drauf und lass den Rechner 2 Wochen laufen, mal sehen, wie viele Klicks dabei rauskommen.


----------



## CocaSnooze (8. Januar 2012)

Das hab ich mir auch gleich mal angeschaut und damit Spenden lassen


----------



## Dark Messiah (8. Januar 2012)

habs auch mal gemacht und geteilt mit der aufforderung, dass doch einige mitmachen sollten


----------



## Jack ONeill (8. Januar 2012)

Mal schaun wieviel Geld am Ende bei rauskommt, durch FB udn co. kommt da sicher auch noch was zusammen


----------



## Janina (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Durch Video anschauen 1€ spenden (lassen)*

Bin natürlich auch dabei 

Lieben Gruß


----------



## Tiz92 (8. Januar 2012)

Sogar intressant das Video und gute Aktion


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Januar 2012)

Done!


----------



## lunar19 (8. Januar 2012)

Uiii, schon fast 10.000€ 

Natürlich auch mitgeholfen


----------



## Infin1ty (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Durch Video anschauen 1€ spenden (lassen)*

Und was ist mit den Männern ? Selbst hier ist der Feminismus die gesellschaftliche
Unterdrückung des Mannes schon angekommen. 

Cola-Werbeaktion zudem.

Merkt ihr eigentlich noch was  

So, könnt mich gerne zuflamen aber das ist meine Meinung dazu.


----------



## Andrej (8. Januar 2012)

Was wird mit dem Überschuss an Geld gemacht,weis das jemand,nicht das sie es sich in die Taschen stopfen?

Entschuldigung

Ich dachte das Geld wird von mir abgebucht.Aber wenn das so ist,dann lasse ich das Ding laufen und laufen und laufen.



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Und was ist mit den Männern ? Selbst hier ist der Feminismus die gesellschaftliche
> Unterdrückung des Mannes schon angekommen.
> 
> Cola-Werbeaktion zudem.
> ...


 
Das hat ja nichts mit Feminismus zutun,es geht hier um echte Frauen und nicht um feministinen.
Die feministinen haben meist keine Familie und keine Kinder,also auch keine Herzbrobleme.


----------



## joraku (8. Januar 2012)

@Amdrej: Welcher Überschuss? Wer soll sich das Geld in die Taschen stopfen? Cola? Die spenden das doch.

Man, erstmal das Video laden lassen. DSL Light ist nichts feines für solche Aktionen.  Aber ich mache natürlich trotzdem mit. Habe im Kaufland davon schon auf einer Werbetafel gelesen . zumindest ging es da auch um die Aktion.

Weiß einer von euch, wie lange die Views gezählt werden? Gibt es eine Deadline wo die bis dahin zusammengekommenen Views gezählt und das Ergebnis gespendet wird? Sonst werden ja mit der Zeit so oder so 250.000 Views erreicht.


----------



## Der Maniac (8. Januar 2012)

[X] Mitgemacht!

Die Musik ist wirklich genial dazu^^ *Ohrwurm*


----------



## RyzA (8. Januar 2012)

Mal auch mitgemacht.


----------



## Rollora (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Video anschauen und 1€ spenden (lassen)*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> So gleichmal 10 Views spendiert, alle PCs/Laptops und Tablets angeschmissen und das Video an


 selbe IP`?


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. Januar 2012)

Na, will nicht wissen an wievielen Herzinfarken das Zuckerwasser namens Coca Cola mitverantwortlich ist, aber ok.


----------



## CyLord (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Durch Video anschauen 1€ spenden (lassen)*

Am Ende zahlen das alles die Kunden. Tolle Werbeaktion. Das geschieht garantiert nicht, weil denen die Frau so sehr am Herzen liegt.

ps: Zuckersatz ist garantiert nicht gesund. Da sollte man doch lieber Cola mit Zucker trinken.


----------



## Blutengel (9. Januar 2012)

Natürlich auch mitgemacht


----------



## Eckism (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Durch Video anschauen 1€ spenden (lassen)*

Bekommen nicht Männer schneller nen Herzinfarkt? Ich kenn da einige Männer, aber irgendwie keine Frauen!?

Zumal kenn ich nicht mal ne Frau, die Cola trinkt... Die Trinken doch nur Tee, Saft, Wasser und so'n Scheiß, das ist doch schon Gesund, wollen die denn garnet ins Gras beißen!?


----------



## butter_milch (9. Januar 2012)

Mute 'n go


----------



## MG42 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Durch Video anschauen 1€ spenden (lassen)*

Das Video ist ein tausendmal besser als sich die bescheuerte Werbepause (galloppstars.de) bei RTL (HdR) zuzumuten.
Und wenn CocoCala Light auch noch was für die Erforschung der Frauenpumpe spendet, ist das doch noch ein weiter Grund das Video noch ein paar Male anzusehen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. Januar 2012)

_Hab auch mal mitgemacht


----------



## ΔΣΛ (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Durch Video anschauen 1€ spenden (lassen)*

+1€
Tolle Sache, habs mir gerade angesehen 
Sehe es nicht als Werbung für eine Firma, weil Coca Cola so ziemlich jeder kennt.


----------



## wubroha (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Durch Video anschauen 1€ spenden (lassen)*

Hmmh ein Megakonzern wie Coca-Cola,der mindestens 9 Gewerkschafter in Kolumbien hat umbringen lassen und in Indien dafür sorgt,dort,wo er er sein Gesöff produziert, der Grundwasserspiegel soweit sinkt,daß die Leute und das Land regelrecht vertrocknen(wenn man min. 3 l Wasser für 1 l Brause braucht).Scheint mir diese Aktion ziemlich scheinheilig.Ich mach da nicht mit!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (9. Januar 2012)

Dies mag vielleicht wahr sein, das kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber dennoch können wir reell als einzelner Käufer nichts dagegen tun, weil dies ein Konzern ist der auf Globaler ebene agiert.
Aber diese Spendenaktion zu boykottieren hilft weder Indien noch den Frauen, lieber diese Aktion wahrnehmen als das weniger Geld zusammenkommt.
Mehr Infos hier : http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Coca-Cola_Company


----------



## Midsna (9. Januar 2012)

Sehe ich genauso  Wie Sie Ihr produkt produzieren sollte hier nicht zur debatte stehen. Und da ich gleich 2 Frauen zu Hause habe ( einmal in micro und einmal in Makro Ausführung) kann ich diese Aktion nur unterstützen!


----------



## INU.ID (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Durch Video anschauen 1€ spenden (lassen)*



wubroha schrieb:


> Hmmh ein Megakonzern wie Coca-Cola,der mindestens 9 Gewerkschafter in Kolumbien hat umbringen lassen und in Indien dafür sorgt,dort,wo er er sein Gesöff produziert, der Grundwasserspiegel soweit sinkt,daß die Leute und das Land regelrecht vertrocknen(wenn man min. 3 l Wasser für 1 l Brause braucht).Scheint mir diese Aktion ziemlich scheinheilig.Ich mach da nicht mit!


 Du hast Recht, weil Coke "Dreck am Stecken" hat, hilf ihnen dabei weniger Geld auszugeben.

Klick hier mal auf irgendwelche Marken: Klaus Werner/Hans Weiss: Schwarzbuch Markenfirmen - Die Machenschaften der Weltkonzerne (oder besser, kauf+lies das Buch!)

Wenn Du sogar Spendenaktionen dieser Firmen boykottierst, hoffe ich ernsthaft das Du deren Produkte nicht erwirbst/nutzt. 

Natürlich ist es Dein gutes Recht nicht mitzumachen, nur die Begründung finde ich äußerst fragwürdig. Schau Dir die Filme "We feed the World" + "Earthlings" an, und frag Dich anschließend....

*btw: Aktueller Spendenstand knapp 18.000€.*


----------



## Dynamitarde (9. Januar 2012)

Langweilig.Einmal muss reichen.


----------



## Glühbirne (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Durch Video anschauen 1€ spenden (lassen)*

/done
Nur komisch, dass sich der Counter nicht verändert hat, nach 5 mal ansehen...


----------



## MG42 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Durch Video anschauen 1€ spenden (lassen)*



Glühbirne schrieb:


> /done
> Nur komisch, dass sich der Counter nicht verändert hat, nach 5 mal ansehen...


 
Musst wahrscheinlich jedesmal mit ner neuen Public-IP antreten, mach einfach nene Router Neustart, bei mir ist das schwerer, ich kriege keine neue IP zugewiesen... Also Router/DSL Modem Neustart, und schon geht der Counter hoch... 



INU.ID schrieb:


> Du hast Recht, weil Coke "Dreck am Stecken" hat, hilf ihnen dabei weniger Geld auszugeben.
> 
> Klick hier mal auf irgendwelche Marken: Klaus Werner/Hans Weiss: Schwarzbuch Markenfirmen - Die Machenschaften der Weltkonzerne (oder besser, kauf+lies das Buch!)
> 
> ...



Naja, irgendwann letzten September oder Oktober (auch August) gabs eine nette Dokumentation/Film hieß "Let's make Money" oder so, war zwar nicht auf den Ernährungsmarkt gerichtet, aber trotzdem interessant, unter anderem (bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher kann aber auch wftw gewesen sein) Nestle, Monsanto jedenfalls leicht die Saatgutlizenzierungsschweinereien angekratzt.
Letzten Endes werden die uninformierten uninteressierten herangezüchteten Konsumenten noch derbe auf die Fresse fallen, Stichtag 21.12.2012  ich freu mich jedenfalls drauf.

Edit. Verzeit die uneleganten Fullquotes, ich würd diese gerne sinngemößer zerstückeln, aber ich bin leicht mit dem Netbook eingeschränkt, vor allem weil ich einfach nur schnell 10fs tippen will (bevor ich wieder die ganze Formulierung vergesse ), aber wenn ich nicht aufpasse. komm ich auf das verdammte  touchpad, das ich nicht nutze (Trackpoint) und schon wird der Text unabsichtlich entstellt und teilweise gelöscht...

Edit02: 





			
				http://www.markenfirmen.com/firmen/mc.htm schrieb:
			
		

> McDonald's Corporation
> 
> »Weltweites Engagement zugunsten der Kinder «
> 
> ...



Wie zynisch.

Edit03: Schwarzbuch Markenfirmen hab ich mir grad bestellt, ob das nicht zynisch ist, dass ich das auch bei einer Ausbeuterfirma bestellt habe? Gleich dazu noch die GTA Trilogie, damit ich meinen durch das Buch verursachten Frust wieder loswerden kann


----------



## Raketenjoint (9. Januar 2012)

+ 1€. Ich hoffe des funktioniert tatsächlich.


----------



## wubroha (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Durch Video anschauen 1€ spenden (lassen)*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Du hast Recht, weil Coke "Dreck am Stecken" hat, hilf ihnen dabei weniger Geld auszugeben.
> 
> Klick hier mal auf irgendwelche Marken: Klaus Werner/Hans Weiss: Schwarzbuch Markenfirmen - Die Machenschaften der Weltkonzerne (oder besser, kauf+lies das Buch!)
> 
> ...



Ja ich kenne Buch und Film. Mir geht es um die Scheinheiligkeit dieser Aktionen,wenn einerseits den Leuten in armen Staaten die Lebensbedingungen entzogen werden und in reichen Ländern sich dann als grosser Wohltäter aufzuspielen.Ich mag Coca-Cola,Shell,Deutsche Bank ... und dessen "Wohltätigkeiten" einfach nicht,da es nur verkappte Werbung ist und der positiven Imagepflege dient .
Und nein ich komme nicht drumrum die Produkte dieser Firmen zu nutzen bzw. kaufen,was ich auch nicht geschrieben habe,aber ich bemühe mich mein Konsumverhalten kritisch zu hinterfragen anstatt einfach nur zu konsumieren.
Monsanto-mit Gift und Genen  ist übrigends auch unbedingt sehenswert.


----------



## JuliusS (9. Januar 2012)

Super Projekt ! Habe gerade auch mal mitgemacht . Allerdings hätte ich mir vom Video etwas mehr Inhalt gewünscht . Im übrigen ist die Herzchirugie die erfolgreichste Sparte in der Medizin , dass heißt weitere Forschung ist besonders vielversprechend . Vor Krebs hätte ich im übriegn mehr Angst als vor einem Herzproblem . Ich bin aber auch ein Mann


----------



## Ahab (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Video anschauen und 1€ spenden (lassen)*



Meai schrieb:


> Öhm, das ist ja nett "Frauen" Herzgesundheit. Freut mich ja dass hier priorisiert wird, man könnte sonst fast annehmen dass wir alle gleich wichtig wären.


 
Mmmmjaaaaaa...  Naja. Ich habs mir angeguckt. Bin ja *nicht* so eine "Gender-Zeternudel".


----------



## whaaaa (9. Januar 2012)

Solang es für nen guten zweck ist


----------



## ShiningDragon (9. Januar 2012)

Was für eine gequirlte Sch****e, dieses Video.  Ich konnte es mir nur bis zur Hälfte anschauen, da wurde mir ob der hohlen Phrasen regelrecht schlecht.
Aber gut ... man kann es ja lautlos weiterlaufen lassen und in die Taskbar minimieren.  ^^;  Diese gute Tat an Frauen langt dann auch erstmal wieder 10 Jahre.


----------



## INU.ID (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Durch Video anschauen 1€ spenden (lassen)*



wubroha schrieb:


> Und nein ich komme nicht drumrum die Produkte dieser Firmen zu nutzen bzw. kaufen,was ich auch nicht geschrieben habe,aber ich bemühe mich mein Konsumverhalten kritisch zu hinterfragen anstatt einfach nur zu konsumieren.


Nun, mal ehrlich, auf der einen Seite sagst du das du nicht umhinkommst deren Produkte zu nutzen, ergo auch (wenngleich gezwungenermaßen) "das Böse" förderst, auf der anderen Seite weigerst du dich aber hartnäckig dazu beizutragen das mit dem Geld zumindest auch etwas gutes gemacht wird (nämlich 250k€ spenden). Irgendwie paßt das nicht so gut zusammen. Für mein Verständnis wäre es logischer derartige Produkte zu boykotieren (was relativ gut / zu ~97% möglich ist, ich kenne nämlich Menschen die so leben), aber bei der Zahlung von, in diesem Fall hier, Spenden dann dazu beizutragen. Und wenn es nur 1€ dafür ist das man ein Video angeschaut hat. Was ich sagen will, rein vom logischen Standpunkt aus macht deine Argumentation mMn keinen Sinn. Konsum ja, weil angeblich nicht anders möglich, aber Spendenaktionen nein!? o0


> "*Monsanto - Mit Gift und Genen*"  ist übrigends auch unbedingt sehenswert.


 Thx, werd ich mir anschauen. 

Edit: Bissl besseres Bild: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDrvFiRwWP8


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2012)

wubroha schrieb:


> Und nein ich komme nicht drumrum die Produkte dieser Firmen zu nutzen bzw. kaufen,was ich auch nicht geschrieben habe,aber ich bemühe mich mein Konsumverhalten kritisch zu hinterfragen anstatt einfach nur zu konsumieren.
> Monsanto-mit Gift und Genen  ist übrigends auch unbedingt sehenswert.



Wieso musst du Coca Cola Produkte kaufen?
Es gibt genug Alternativen (und ich meine jetzt nicht unbedingt Pepsi ).
Wie wäre es mal mit keine Limonade mehr trinken?


----------



## INU.ID (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Durch Video anschauen 1€ spenden (lassen)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mal mit keine Limonade mehr trinken?


 Wie, du meinst das geht?  Im ernst, ich bin selbst Koka... ääh, Coca-Cola süchtig, und so einfach ist das mit einem Entzug nicht. Ich habs schon ein paar mal versucht...  

@Topic: Aufgrund der Hits dieses Threads schätze ich, das über PCGHX bisher ~3500€ gespendet wurden bzw werden - nicht schlecht. 

Edit: Außerdem ist Pepsi keine Alternative zu Coca-Cola. Ich würde sogar sagen, es gibt keine Alternative.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2012)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Wie, du meinst das geht?  Im ernst, ich bin selbst Koka... ääh, Coka-Cola süchtig, und so einfach ist das mit einem Entzug nicht. Ich habs schon ein paar mal versucht...



Du kannst dir das Coffein ja intravenös spritzen, spart Zeit und du hast keine Probleme mit dem vielen Zucker. 

INU-Edit: Naja, ich bin nach dem "Gesamtpaket" süchtig, Geschmack/Gefühl usw. -.-



INU.ID schrieb:


> @Topic: Aufgrund der Hits dieses Threads schätze ich, das über PCGHX bisher ~3500€ gespendet wurden - nicht schlecht.


 
Na ja, du darfst nicht vergessen, dass viele mehrmals drauf geklickt hat, ich inzwischen rund 50 Mal oder so.

INU-Edit: OK, aber dafür hat bestimmt auch nicht jeder der den Thread gelesen hat auch das Video angeschaut.^^


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (9. Januar 2012)

18.000€ auf dem Spendenkonto aber schon 30.000 Leute haben allein diesen Thread angeklickt. Helft doch den Frauen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2012)

> INU-Edit: OK, aber dafür hat bestimmt auch nicht jeder der den Thread gelesen hat auch das Video angeschaut.^^


 
Die meisten sehen die Überschrift, klicken auf den Link, sehen dass das alles dauert und gehen wieder raus oder haben eine zu schwache Leitung.
Aber solange ein paar Euro zusammenkommen ist es in Ordnung.
Hoffentlich zahlt Coca Cola auch und erhöht nicht den Preis für eine Flasche um das Geld wieder reinzubekommen.


----------



## Joker_68 (9. Januar 2012)

Angeschaut und für gut befunden


----------



## Stingray93 (9. Januar 2012)

habs mir auch angeschaut, finde es eine Nette Aktion.


----------



## rajik (10. Januar 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> 18.000€ auf dem Spendenkonto aber schon 30.000 Leute haben allein diesen Thread angeklickt. Helft doch den Frauen!


 
stand 8.1.12


----------



## unterseebotski (10. Januar 2012)

> (...) 45 Prozent der Frauen  starben 2010 an einer solchen Krankheit (...)



Wow, ich wusste gar nicht, dass 2010 fast die Hälfte aller deutschen Frauen gestorben ist.


----------



## INU.ID (10. Januar 2012)

Es haben nicht 30.000 Leute diesen Thread angeschaut, sondern (atm) 3700. 


unterseebotski schrieb:


> Wow, ich wusste gar nicht, dass 2010 fast die Hälfte aller deutschen Frauen gestorben ist.


 Der komplette Satz lautete "Schließlich stellen  Herz-Kreislauferkrankungen die Haupttodesursache bei deutschen Frauen  dar – 45 Prozent der Frauen starben 2010 an einer solchen Krankheit." -  ergo 45% der gestorbenen Frauen.


----------



## jobo (10. Januar 2012)

Nette Aktion! 
Das Video läuft gerade in einem andern Tab.


----------



## Jimini (10. Januar 2012)

Na, dann steht Coca Cola ja wieder glänzend da, vergessen sind die Diskussionen darüber, was das eigentlich für ein dubioser Verein ist.
- taz.de
Coca-Cola-Kampagne Kolumbien
Sollen die das Geld halt einfach spenden, ohne da ein riesiges Trara drum zu machen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Stricherstrich (10. Januar 2012)

INU.ID schrieb:


> @*Meai*: Dann solltest du dich bei Gott beschweren, der Umstand das Männerherzen offensichtlich etwas robuster bzw weniger anfällig sind, ist schließlich "sein" Verdienst.


 

Exakt das selbe gedacht


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (10. Januar 2012)

rajik schrieb:


> stand 8.1.12


 
Damit meinte ich egentlich, dass gerade mal 60€ der Threadöffner das Video gesehen haben. Wenn man dann noch bedenkt, dass es auch viele ohne unsere Hilfe finden, sind es die aller wenigsten, die den Thread geöffnet haben, aber nicht das Video.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (10. Januar 2012)

Now 20528.
Bei mir wird das Video jedesmal automatisch geladen, wenn ich meinen Explorer öffne.
Mal gucken wie lang das so geht.
Die Melodie hat was und das Video ist informativ und gut gemacht.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (11. Januar 2012)

So heute 21789


----------



## -MIRROR- (11. Januar 2012)

Habs mal dem anderen geschlecht zuliebe getan. Auch wenn das gerade auf meinem bett liegt und schmollt...


----------

